# Favorite stilts



## Lovin Drywall (May 27, 2016)

Wondering what your favorite stilts are and why?


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f6/stilts-recommendation-14281/


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

Tell Ya

that is completely up to the fella wearn em


----------

